# Chuck



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Meet Chunk. This little fella is up for adoption from Dunroamin where my two are from. He has been abused, locked in a shed and thrown downstairs, that's why his leg was amputated. Anyone interested, please let me know. He is 2 years old x whippet Staffie. His fosterer says despite his horrible start in life, he is well balanced and has a great personality


----------

